# Feeling Cured of DP; some suggestions



## ChrisPA (Dec 22, 2009)

There has been a transformation in the way DP affects me this past week, and it's only been a week but I feel like the DP will be largely cured from here on out. For those who haven't read any of my prior posts, I have been in and out of DP/DR recovery for quite sometime now. I have been kinda stuck in DP/DR purgatory I guess, where I would have awful days and good days the past 6 months. On the good days I thought I had it all figured out and on the bad days I thought I was back to step one. Even on the good days though I still had many intrusive thoughts, felt uncomfortable in my own head most of the time, was robotic feeling, felt like an observer of myself and was unable to lead the quality of life I had once enjoyed. I became more and more determined this past month to get things figured out, and I will share with everyone 2 things that I think have helped me get over the top towards complete recovery.

*1. I read Overcoming Depersonalization and Feelings of Unreality by Anthony S. David.*

This book is by the far the BEST read and self help book on DP and DR. I had previously read the DP Manual, which I am sure many of you have read and Hope and Help For Your Nerves by Dr. Claire Weeks. Both of these books were helpful, but they weren't nearly as helpful as the Anthony David book. The DP Manual is a good guide, and if your DP/DR is a result of anxiety and anxiety only it will help greatly. However, I don't think he is 100% accurate when he calls DP/DR anxiety throughout his book. Sure DP/DR can be a side product of anxiety, but I think I can speak for myself and many others on this forum that when DP/DR becomes chronic, it's more than just anxiety. This is where the whole "Depersonalization Disorder" argument comes in and I don't want to get too into that, but I have been completely calm and have had DP/DR before, especially intrusive self-introspective thoughts, the robotic feeling, and constant self observation. Unlike the DP Manual the Anthony David book provides you with tons of in depth analysis, different case studies of people with DP/DR, and hands on exercises you can practice to help manage your DP/DR. All of these things are extremely beneficial. As you continue to read you'll feel the burden of DP/DR lifting with each page. For me it was the light bulb kind of thing, where I was like "wow this makes total sense." I don't know about any of you, but I was tired of reading things such as "just accept the feelings and they'll go away", or "encourage the feelings even more and they won't become such a problem." These things might work for some people, but they did NOT work for me. The exercises and knowledge in this book definitely should help a lot of you if you haven't already read it. I am not saying it's an end all, or that you'll be cured after reading this or anything. But, it will actually make sense to you and make you realize DP/DR doesn't have to be such a burden on your life.

*2. I got a prescription of Klonopin as a defense mechanism*

This might sound confusing, but it has worked wonders towards my recovery process. I have read some things about some prescription medications that don't cure DP/DR but that help. Most of you have heard about them, but they are also discussed in the Anthony David book. Some of those mentioned are an SSRI with Klonopin and the London mix which is an SSRI, Lamatagrine, and Klonopin. Now I am not advocating any of these drugs, nor do I think they are necessary in curing DP/DR but they can be helpful. For me specifically, I have been on 10mg paxil daily for a year now, so the logical choice for me was to add Klonopin. Another point I want to stress right away. I did not get a prescription of Klonopin in hopes that it would cure me, nor did I get a prescription where I would be asked to take the Klonopin daily. Becoming dependent on a benzo is just as big of a problem as DP/DR in my eyes, so I am not trying to add on another problem. Instead I use the Klonopin as a defense mechanism, as a safety belt in my own head that the DP/DR can't effect me no matter how hard it tries. Having the klonopin on hand eliminated my fear of having a bad DP/DR episode, because I knew that if I had a bad DP/DR episode I could just take a klonopin and although I might still have the DP/DR thoughts I would be able to get on with whatever was at hand. It's just sort of a way of tricking your mind into feeling that the DP/DR has no way of getting to you, and for me this was huge. You can make it into that magical cure that all of us wish there was for DP/DR! Sure it won't cure you, and it might not even help some of you, but just knowing that you have a means of relaxing during an extreme DP/DR episode can be SO comforting. I always felt unsafe in my own head, and that DP/DR could take control of me at anytime, but not anymore! I have taken one .25mg Klonopin which is only half of the .5 mg I was prescribed once since I was given the script 2 weeks ago. I only took it that time to see what i would feel like on the drug before I used it when I had a bad DP/DR episode. Well let me share with all of you, that I have not had an intense DP/DR episode since getting the prescription and I haven't even had to use the Klonopin! It's not that I have been using the drug and that's what's been preventing it. It's just knowing that I have the drug if I need it, that has made all the difference!

Hopefully these 2 things can help some of you. Below I am going to make a brief list too of things I have done that have helped my DP/DR. Most of these things you will find in others posts, but I just wanted to make a list of somethings that I feel are a benefit other than the big 2 I mentioned above. I will be checking back periodically if anyone has any questions, and I hope to update everyone in another month as to how my DP/DR free life is holding up. Other than that though I hoping to not spend as much time on here. However, I am here to offer any help if anyone needs it. I don't want to pull a disappearing act on this forum. So many of you have helped me, and I want to help as many others as I can. Thanks all

1. Eat a healthy balanced diet (fruits, vegetables, etc)(Try to avoid sugar as much as possible and definitely avoid CAFFEINE)
2. Have a good sleeping schedule (sleep is where you escape DP/DR even when it's at its worst. Don't underestimate it.)
3. Exercise or involve yourself in activities that require a great deal of attention and or use of the hands and eyes. Things such as playing video games and musical instruments are great for DP/DR relief. Exercising and releasing adrenaline is a good tool too, especially in reducing anxiety which in turn will reduce DP/DR
4. drink some herbal teas (I enjoy the Celestial Seasonsing Sleepytime and Chamomile teas. They are relaxing and comforting during DP)
5. occupation (work or school)
6. spend time with friends or family and have conversation. Engage yourself in conversation, even when it feels robotic. It still reminds your body that you are 'normal'
7. Take supplements such as the ones Tommygunz lists on his posts. ex. (Omega 3 fish oil or Omega 3 cod liver oil, multi-vitamin, vitamin b and d complex and magnesium)


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you for posting this Chris! Ill be sure to look into the book, as I'm trying to purchase several books on DP\DR and this will be one of them. Its great to hear that you are making such tremendous progress and are well on your way to recovery. Best wishes


----------



## coeus (Jan 11, 2010)

ChrisPA said:


> Well let me share with all of you, that I have not had an intense DP/DR episode since getting the prescription and I haven't even had to use the Klonopin! It's not that I have been using the drug and that's what's been preventing it. It's just knowing that I have the drug if I need it, that has made all the difference!


So glad to hear that the clonazepam is helping you, Chris!

It's good to know that you're proof that self-help techniques and medication combined can aid in recovery. Keep it up, mate.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

It's good to hear such positive story. 
Is there anything particular in the book that helps you the most in dealing with DP/DR? How should actualy person think when he/she is dealing with DP/DR? Or how person should act?


----------



## Interested (Mar 14, 2010)

ChrisPA said:


> I don't know about any of you, but I was tired of reading things such as "just accept the feelings and they'll go away", or "encourage the feelings even more and they won't become such a problem." These things might work for some people, but they did NOT work for me.


Thanks for the post Chris. I am testing the acceptance methods you are talking about in this quote and am struggling to get them to work for me either. Though many say it does work (others say you need to use distraction). Can you give some more information on the kind of exercises this book provided in it's approach that helped you so much? are they distraction exercises, cbt etc?

thanks!


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

ChrisPA said:


> The DP Manual is a good guide, and if your DP/DR is a result of anxiety and anxiety only it will help greatly. However, I don't think he is 100% accurate when he calls DP/DR anxiety throughout his book. Sure DP/DR can be a side product of anxiety, but I think I can speak for myself and many others on this forum that when DP/DR becomes chronic, it's more than just anxiety.


It's interesting you think that, I know a lot of people do. I had it chronic for 4 years and managed to get over it simply by educating myself with info from dpmanual, paul david's book 'at last a life' which is very much anxiety focused, and just my own investigations. This was what conquered it for me in the end I feel, actually knowing and understanding the mechanism thus removing the majority of the fear and uncertainty. I did read anthony david's book but didn't find it much help personally but it's great to hear it is helping others. I am firmly convinced my own DP was pure anxiety based but I do think some people have other underlying things. I think also the longer you have it the more intrenched in the DP itself you become and the anxiety becomes almost irrelevant - however I do think the basic answers are the same, and that distraction and acceptance are key (those two words that are the bane of any DPer's life!)


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll have to check that book out. I always read suggestions and forget what I've read a few minutes later. I need to start writing this stuff down!lol. Invaluable advice!


----------



## ChrisPA (Dec 22, 2009)

Nix and Interested ,

The Anthony David book uses CBT or Cognitive Behavorial Therapy techniques to help you look at DP/DR another way. Some of the things that helped me specifically in the book are the comprehensive diary keeping techniques they go into. It's basically just a way of monitoring your symptoms and rating them on a scale of 1-10 each day. It helps you realize the way you actually feel not the way you think you feel I guess. By using these techniques I was able to realize that my symptoms weren't as catastrophic as I once thought and I realized I had a lot of positive things going on in my life along with the negative DP/DR thoughts. It basically just eased my tension to those negative thoughts, and simplified and changed my way of thinking about them.

guest1234 and everyone else,

I like Paul David's book as well, but it wasn't the answer for me, neither was the DP Manual. I am not saying their methods don't work, because for you they obviously did, and for many others they do as well. I just needed a different approach personally. I think having the Clonazepam as a safety net has made a huge difference too. My DP would flare up mostly because I was trying so hard to not have an intense DP episode at a particular time (such as on a vacation), and in turn I would worry about having it more and get one. Now, when I start to think this way I just tell myself "well if it happens just take a clonazepam, and you'll be able to calm down and get on with the day." I have taken a total of .5 mg of Clonazepam since it was prescribed 3 weeks ago now. So I am not actually using it, it's just there if I go through an extreme DP episode, and for me just knowing I have that "way out of DP" so to speak has got me over that final hurdle toward recovery. I still practice the CBT techniques because I want the DP to be eliminated as naturally as possible, and I don't want any underlying issues to cause it to flare up again. I still get occasional flashes of DP thoughts lasting a few minutes, but they don't largely effect me anymore. I am trying not to become too overconfident because I was largely recovered for 3 months before, but had a relapse. This time though, I am going to maintain a healthy balanced diet, practice the CBT techniques, and feel safe knowing I have the Clonazepam if needed. I am almost certain I have recovered now and won't fall back into the clutches of DP/DR. My best advice is just to find a way to achieve the "safe feeling" in your head. For some that might be achieved through distraction, acceptance, an occasional benzo, an SSRI, eating healthy, exercise. Whatever makes you feel safe within yourself and good do to the fullest and eventually you can break out of the negative self observing DP cycle.

-ChrisPA


----------

